# Tame white pouter looking for a home in So Fla



## anlyros (May 10, 2011)

Young banded bird/unable to locate owner - very friendly and tame. Needs home with other pigeons or pigeon folk who can better meet his needs. White w/buff on breast. Enjoys interaction with people. Found Fidel hunkered down in my yard one evening and brought him inside to avoid being raccoon fast food. A trace of the band led nowhere and a call to the selling store provided the info that hundreds of bands had been sold along with this band. Relatives in So Fla send bands to relatives in Cuba so is chance this bird came the 90 miles to freedom (freedom of my patio anyway) I don't think it is a good idea to release him as finding food may be a problem for him as is a domestic bird..not feral. Just way too tame and calm around people. am looking for a good home, hopefully in Fla. Please contact me or Terry W. who has also posted about Fidel.
Thanks


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Bumping,
Anybody want this Pouter? If not I am going to grab it if the poster is willing to meet me a little north. I will be heading up to Liberty, SC then Galloway, NJ. Also Attleboro, Ma area, and New Limerick, Maine.
So if you live in any of those areas let me know.
I will then be heading back to AZ stopping first in the San tan valley before going to Phoenix. If you live anyway along the way and want this bird let me know.
I will not be able to wait for you and depending upon where we meet it may be the middle of the night.A


----------

